# Sold as a crypt- is it? ID help please



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

This was sold to me as a crypt. Grows like crazy shoots everywhere. Do you know the correct ID of this pant? 









Thank You

PS
pic not mine


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

could be an aponogeton..? is nice, i would like somedoes it spread at all?? =)


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Sagittaria graminea?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

hmmmmmm
here is a pic from google
others listed look nothing like this one. However this one looks like what I have?










???

Thanks for replying


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

very nice. i guess i was a bit too far off lol


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Probably a Sagittaria as mentioned above, but I would guess Sagittaria platyphylla as opposed to S. graminea.

Definitely not a crypt though!


----------

